# 3rds A Charm



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright guys as you all know my first attempt only had one survive and my second had 80 survivors.as of last night i now have 2 10 gal tanks 3/4 of the bottoms full of eggs so lets see how many i can get to survive this batch.like to send out a thanks to brunner for his help as 2 trys to get them to spawn came up with nothing.after talking his way worked great and 100 times faster and easier than what we were doing.one large cold water change did the trick.thanks again.
fred


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Good luck banshee! I made some dumb mistakes with my last batch. Just let me say this, if you want something to eat leftover bbs then go with a ghost shrimp. Do NOT put a mystery snail in with wigglers. I learned the hard way LOL.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries! I'll help anyone, anyway I can. GL


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

will ghost shrimp eat the leftovers i thought they were veggie eaters and alge?i have a assload of cherry red shrimp now i could put some in there if they wouldnt harm the fry?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

There won't be no left over bbs if you use a AC30 hob filter w/pre -filter sponge on intake tube. GL


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

very true bruner i just did a water change on both 10gal im gonna have to guess theres 2000-3000 fry easy thats low balling it.must of had 2 females spawn.there doing great.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

no matter what i do im getting some die off not much im guessing 15-20% is that normal guys is that what your seeing?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The more batches you raise the better baby count you'll get


----------



## Fordfan (Jul 4, 2008)

Good work! I have a few questions if you don't mind. I am looking into breeding also. What size did you aquire the parent fish? What size tank are they in/ what tank mates if any? How ong have they lived together before the breeding behavior started? thanks for yout time


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

mine are from fry grown up i heard after a year old even 14-15 months old they will spawn,both groups of reds i have are in a 125 the oldest reds i have are 5-6 years old thats the ones im getting eggs from now im letting my younger reds grow up there well over a year old now but i would rather them be older before i start with them.theres plenty of help here if you need it i have been helped out alot here.good luck.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

how they doin banshee


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

well they are doing great still guessing well over 1000 live and kicking and have a 4th batch 9days old its great when you feed them the tanks become clouds of fry all over the place.


----------



## Fordfan (Jul 4, 2008)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

im not able to take good pictures i have been trying to take picture of my 125 and stand but never come out good i will try with the babie now.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

well just combined both 10 gal into a 40 gal wow they fill that pretty easy also looks like i will have to get another 40 up and running to split theses guys up.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

well heres update all still live and kicking found acouple dead from chocking on another smaller fry searves them right.also they are approx size of your pinkie finger and i found one solo red that was bigger than my thumb we all know what hes been eating plenty of.little sh*t.so now he has himself a tank to himself.all and all everythings great found the fry that has a higher temp water grew faster and thats the only thing that was diferant.and they were a week younger than the other fry.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

update all going well over 50% size of quarter now my other 30 gal started leaking so there all back together at the molment until i get another 40 up and running.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How many made it this far?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

well guessing i would say 700-800 at the least i already gave 170 away give or take a couple and it didnt make a dent in them.when they spread out they cover the whole tank i went threw 1 big block of brine shrimp and 1 big block of blood worms in one week,they have the food cleaned up in matter of minutes.once they get to a certain point they start getting huge i swear i can notice them getting bigger evryday.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol 2lbs of food a week. That's what I was going through a week also & that isn't counting pellets & other foods. Like you said lb of brine & lb of bloodworms. I love feeding couple hundred++ at once by handfeeding. Little suckers are gluttons. Good job! Any feeding videos like my pool videos?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i can get them on my phone but i dont know how to put on p fury web site?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright i managed to get 2 videos up on you tube my name is 420gripper on you tube i just cant figure out how to get them here one is of the babies feeding and one is of my adult reds and my custom tank stand.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> alright guys as you all know my first attempt only had one survive and my second had 80 survivors.as of last night i now have 2 10 gal tanks 3/4 of the bottoms full of eggs so lets see how many i can get to survive this batch.like to send out a thanks to brunner for his help as 2 trys to get them to spawn came up with nothing.after talking his way worked great and 100 times faster and easier than what we were doing.one large cold water change did the trick.thanks again.
> fred


Congratz man


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks to 0S1R1S posting my videos there over in the picture and video posts guys under how to post a video.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

SWEET!I love it when they ball up at feeding time. Adults looking awesome also.


----------

